# Not sure what to do. Need some advice



## shellconfused (Sep 23, 2011)

My husband and I have a strong relationship. It is fairly normal with kids, house, schools, families, etc etc. We are not weirdos or live an unusual lifestyle; we are just your normal family next door. I guess we have a normal sex life and have different fantasies that we use and talk about. One of the fantasies we use is stronger than all the others! We have chatted about maybe turning it into reality. It is not something he is pushing it’s just something we have chatted about. The fantasy is having a guy join us in the bedroom. I know it’s not the norm, and maybe that is the reason it has some attraction, but it makes me think about the reality of it. I know there are risks with all this and we have to be very careful, but from my point of view I think about it a bit. I know everyone is different in the views about this, but just looking for people’s advice on which way I should go? 

I was wondering if anyone chats in real time on yahoo messenger or on a similar medium. This forum is good, but would really like to chat to someone who has experience around this tread to ask questions. As my name indicates, I am very confused about this whole situation. I would like to get it clear in my head about the risks verves the benefits. I know there are other important factors in life and marriage, but this is playing on my mind a bit and really not sure what my husband is thinking and feeling. I know I will get comments back saying just ask him, but sometimes that is easier said than done. I guess I want more information before sitting down to decide with him. Therefore if you would like to chat please indicate and I will send you my yahoo messenger handle?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Been there, done that.

My advice, experiment with a soft swap or start with flashing (exhibitionism) before you go all the way. I don't know you two but different couples have different limits.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

PM sent...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

